# Gowing Bowling in Greece?



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know of any good places to go bowling in Greece? Have you ever gone bowling in Greece? Do you like bowling?


----------



## barb (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi they have a bowling alley in athens, patras and opened one in zante, i dont know about anywhere else. 
regards barb


----------

